# Frequenzmotor Perske - Erdschluss durch el. Frequenzumrichter?



## elgigante (27 Juni 2009)

Habe im ebay einen Perske Frequenzmotor 2.5/3.7 kW 110/165V und 18 A gekauft. 11400/17500 u/min mit 200/300 Hz lt. Typenschild.
Er lief brav (probehalber) mit dem mitgelieferten el-mechanischen Frequenzumsetzer (Motor-Generator).
Nun haben wir ihn mit einem el. Umsetzer der Firma Berges betrieben, lief auch sehr gut (Parametrierung U/f Kennlinie so ausgelegt das max. bei 400 Hz 130 V anliegen, also eigentlich noch Sicherheit auf die 165V!!) - aber nur kurz.

Jetzt schlägt immer der FI an. Eine Motorphase hat anscheinend Erdschluss. 

Glaubt ihr, dass der Motor nicht für einen el. Umrichter geeignet sein könnte und daher der Schluss zur Erde entstanden ist?

Mit dem Ohmmeter messe ich bei den 2 "guten" Phasen > 5 MOhm gegen Erde, bei der defekten ca. 200 kOhm. Eigentlich dürfte der entstehende Strom (ich bin zum Test auch mit der 220 Phase nur auf eine Motorwicklung gegangen bei geerdetem Motor) bei 220V nach I=U/R, also ca 1 mA, den FI ja bei weitem nicht auslösen...
Dass dann das gechoppte (4 kHz)  FU-Signal ausreicht, könnte ich mir aufgrund von kapazitäven Strömen noch eher erklären... 

Mit welchen Kosten (Grössenordnung?) müsste ich denn für eine Reperatur (neu wickeln lassen) ca rechnen ?

LG
Peter


----------



## rostiger Nagel (27 Juni 2009)

Bei den Motoren muss du bei Frequenzumrichter-Betrieb aufpassen. Du musst einen Transformator dazwischen Schalten, da die Wicklungen die Spannungsspitzen nicht vertragen. Beim FU-Betrieb hast du vielleicht effektiv 165V aber die volle spitzen liegen an. Das haut dann schon mal die wicklung durch. 

Aus diesen Grunde wurden, neue Motoren entwickelt mit 400V/200Hz.


----------

